# HELP! my king kong parrot has white pumps all over



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i got home today and i noticed my parrot has a whole bunch of white spots all over him. I just got him and he was living in a dirty dirty dirty tank.

-could it be a type of fungus
-will it spread to others?
-I have clean water and i keep my nitrates low with 40% water changes once a week
-its not fuzzy

hes in a 180g sorry for the bad picture but he hides when i try to take a shot


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ich has white spots my severum got it when I first started fishkeeping but treated him and hes now 10 inches


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I though ick was fluffy?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope mine had white dots almost like lice but im no expert


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to tell form the pic but doesnt look like ick to me. Ick looks like u have pour salt on the fish


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ich looks like the fish got salted, everywhere. that looks more like a blister or some kind of sore. It is probably from the crap water he was in. not sure how to treat that. if it is an open sore you can use melafix to help that. a better pic would help. i'm sure someone will be able to id this. Good luck


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

For those who don't know, this is ich. these are salt water fish but it looks the same on fresh water.


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

if it is a series of sores you need to get aggressive. catch him and apply polysporin to the affected areas - a light coating with your fingertip. quick and easy. if it works, you will results in about a week.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i got a flowerhorn male from a jacked up tank and he had the same thing , i used melafix, temp up and CLEAN water it has gotten 80% better but its taking a long long time to get him back to par, also i wouldnt doubt that his fins are gonna go translucent and holey i dunno if it was fin rot or what but my fh that i "rescued" went from looking a lil beat to totally fudged and ten began to recover it was alomost like it was sloughing off its bad stuff now that he has gone thru all his ugly stage he is starting to turn the corner and actually look like a fish again, but i would be your fish looks worse than that before he looks better , all i can say is when i picked the fish up the water was yellow and it stunk like ... well insert profane comment here... and i actually at one point said well he's pooched , but sure enough he is coming back and actually looking legit , with all finage and sores healing up



good luck , also i dunno what you use but so you know i used melafix, and salt , temped up to 86 and did big ole water changes.. dont give up that kkp has massive potential , i wish i had one your a lucky ducky , and even stuff that is "free" isnt free if i remember correctly this fish was a rescue also..


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

k im sure its not icy. I will try to get some more pictures and maybe ill just treat my tank with melafix and see if he gets any better. his water was dark brown and the tank had not been cleaned out for years because he was told it would kill all his bacteria. Even though he had 2 big canister filters going


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Didnt see the pic that does look fuzzy


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i'd put money that the are the same"sores" that my fh had, they look like hollow blisters white around the edges could confuse some into thinking ich because its white looking bumps but if you look closely there like sores not ich, and my fh didnt have fuzz , just like "zits" if you will , i do kinda like the idea of polysporin though , never thought of that ,


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Added more photos, oh and def no fuzz its like what mac says hollow blisters


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jesus , thats them alright , my best guess is from jacked up water conditions, dont give up it takes FOREVER for it to start healing , but that fish is a cool fish ..... dont give up on him/her yet , my guy still has the odd one but they are going away , i mean most have gone away , but id put $$$ on that it is gonna look worse before it gets better...


dont give up on that fishy, he is one with much potential lol, thats like a starter kit for building your own hybrid....


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

macframalama said:


> jesus , thats them alright , my best guess is from jacked up water conditions, dont give up it takes FOREVER for it to start healing , but that fish is a cool fish ..... dont give up on him/her yet , my guy still has the odd one but they are going away , i mean most have gone away , but id put $$$ on that it is gonna look worse before it gets better...
> 
> dont give up on that fishy, he is one with much potential lol, thats like a starter kit for building your own hybrid....


he is a really cool fish just not really what im going for in my aquarium hes a survivor out of my broken 140g. I will def get him all fixed up I'm hoping he makes it hes pretty big so i think he will be fine.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

is this the tank that blew out in your garage lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yes sir very very lame


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dude you are the luckiest person ever I would have bought a lotto ticket that day , that cluster f could have been in your living room.... 
granted your down a tank and some crazyness happened but big picture your lucky, and to boot nothing died... i dunno glass half full moment

well good luck , and i dunno if the polysporin thing works but like really what have you got to lose, i would give it a shot , 
i mean i have heard of windex being used to remove warts on people so stranger things have happened


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yea I do feel lucky all the water went outside instead of in my carpet for a second time  i lost 30+ gallons a few months back on my carpet. But thanks I will be posting updates on the poor guy with pics


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no worries . i too have felt the sting of soggy rugs lmao,


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure if it would help, but there's a product called bio bandage. i believe it is for healing wounds. i got some for my Betta's after breeding. as it can be violent, but never needed it so i can't say if it works good or not. but it is applied directly to the wound.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm just worried about stressing him out and making it worse. I will keep that in mine though if the meds don't seem to be helping


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Late here, but best thing for it is ultra clean water and maybe some salt?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

UPDATE!! the tank is on day 4 of melafix treatment and hes doing sooo much better


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to hear


----------



## macdre (Nov 16, 2011)

once upon a time I had a fish with similiar issues, i used melafix too...flowerhorn i think it was...


MEDHBSI said:


> UPDATE!! the tank is on day 4 of melafix treatment and hes doing sooo much better
> 
> View attachment 12723


----------

